# How much time needed to see Glacier NP



## ml855 (Jul 6, 2011)

How much time would someone need to really see the Glacier National Park area.  I want to see the sights and do some easy hiking.  Hoping to visit August, 2012.  Planning on either renting an RV and staying in the campgrounds or traveling around the park and staying at the different lodges.  

Thanks,
Jean


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2011)

I just returned from Glacier NP a few weeks ago.  The lodges are nice, but getting between them would require taking the red jammer buses in the park, or driving a rental car.  If you have the time, letting someone else drive would be nice, as long as you don't want to stop at every lookout point to take a picture.

Taking an RV to stay in is one thing, but getting around in it is another matter.  RVs longer than (I think) 21 feet are not allowed on the Going To the Sun road, the main artery through the park, and a major point you'd want to experience.

My vote would be to stay outside the park, and drive a car in where you want, seeing what you want, for as long as you want.  We spent a week in the area, and we were in the park just about every day, for some length of time.  A lot of the park was still closed due to extra snowfall this year, but we still found plenty to do.  So I'd say if you're speedy, two to three days would be enough to see the major spots and lodges comfortably.  If you wanted to spend more time hiking or enjoying things at a slower pace, then a few more days are in order.  Glacier isn't nearly as big as Yellowstone, so it's a lot easier to see it.

Check their website, and plan ahead - there is a lot to see that is very, very pretty.  We had a nice time, and would love to go again.

Dave


----------



## ml855 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for your response, I did read some of your post about the planning of your trip to Glacier, and after you return back home.  This is one of the National Parks we haven't visited yet and it's on my husband's to see list.  We will definately be renting a car, in order to be on our own schedule.  I'm thinking more against renting a RV and staying in some of the lodges around the park.  We would rather stay inside the park then traveling in each day to see the sights.  We would like to get that National Park experience.  From your post I'm guessing a week would be enough time for us to see the high points of the park.  Any additional suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 7, 2011)

Look into staying at Lake McDonald Lodge.  It is centrally located inside the park on the west side of things, is an easy drive into/out of the park to see other sights, and is a really nice example of park lodge "parkitecture."  From there, the main portion of the Going To The Sun road is nearby, there is a nice easy hike/walking path just up the road (Trail of the Cedars), and is a nice central location for seeing the park.  If I was going to stay inside the park, I'd choose that lodge.

The lodge at Many Glacier is very nice, but it's location is on the upper east side of the park, so is a bit of a drive to get back down to the west side.  Same applies to the Glacier Park Lodge at Two Medicine on the southeast side of the park.

If you intend to cross the border and see the Waterton section of the park in Canada, you'd need to add more time, and do some additional planning.  Because the park crosses the border, the experience can be expanded greatly, depending on how much time and effort you want to put into seeing things.

It's a great place to see - you'll have a great time.  Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 7, 2011)

We went to Glacier about 5 years ago and spent a week at Lake McDonald Lodge.  We loved it-we've been to many of our national parks, but this was our favorite !


----------



## Karen G (Jul 7, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> If you intend to cross the border and see the Waterton section of the park in Canada, you'd need to add more time, and do some additional planning.  Because the park crosses the border, the experience can be expanded greatly, depending on how much time and effort you want to put into seeing things.
> 
> It's a great place to see - you'll have a great time.


I do hope you can plan to cross the border and go to Waterton. Here's a video of the Prince of Wales Hotel and the vicinity.  We were in an RV on our trip to Glacier NP and Waterton Lakes and we stayed in an RV park in the town. But, we did go up to the Prince of Wales Hotel for lunch and we took the boat ride shown toward the end of this video.  It was wonderful.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 7, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Look into staying at Lake McDonald Lodge.  It is centrally located inside the park on the west side of things, is an easy drive into/out of the park to see other sights, and is a really nice example of park lodge "parkitecture."  From there, the main portion of the Going To The Sun road is nearby, there is a nice easy hike/walking path just up the road (Trail of the Cedars), and is a nice central location for seeing the park.  If I was going to stay inside the park, I'd choose that lodge.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Dave



You can also stay at one of several RCI Resorts right outside the Park - such as Meadow Lake in Columbia Falls - A really nice place (with golf) - that way you can get the comfort of a villa at Motel 6 prices (ala Awaywego).

In fact if you want to PM me I might mail you a "three day stay" at ML (you would have to attend the presentation - low key)


----------



## ml855 (Jul 7, 2011)

Deb from NC said:


> We went to Glacier about 5 years ago and spent a week at Lake McDonald Lodge.  We loved it-we've been to many of our national parks, but this was our favorite !



I'm looking forward to visiting Glacier, we have also visited many national parks and Yosemite is by far our favorite park we have visited so far


----------



## ml855 (Jul 7, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Look into staying at Lake McDonald Lodge.  It is centrally located inside the park on the west side of things, is an easy drive into/out of the park to see other sights, and is a really nice example of park lodge "parkitecture."  From there, the main portion of the Going To The Sun road is nearby, there is a nice easy hike/walking path just up the road (Trail of the Cedars), and is a nice central location for seeing the park.  If I was going to stay inside the park, I'd choose that lodge.
> 
> The lodge at Many Glacier is very nice, but it's location is on the upper east side of the park, so is a bit of a drive to get back down to the west side.  Same applies to the Glacier Park Lodge at Two Medicine on the southeast side of the park.
> 
> ...



I was thinking about spending a couple of nights at each Lake McDonald, Many Glacier, and Glacier Park Lodges to gain the experience of the different locations around the park.  Thinking if we visit the Waterton section of Canada then we will do it as a day trip.  I am really getting excited about this trip, I enjoy planning a trip as much as I enjoy doing the trip.  Then after this trip I'll start planning a trip to Alaska, another one of our must see areas that we haven't visited yet.


----------



## Bxian (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone know how long it takes to get to Waterton from the west side entrance of Glacier?  We are staying at Meadow Lake soon.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 7, 2011)

Bxian said:


> Anyone know how long it takes to get to Waterton from the west side entrance of Glacier?  We are staying at Meadow Lake soon.



Google Maps says three to four hours:  http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=1...XuUFmUzGO8Z6H3MnZ2g;FdCQ7AIdruE1-Q&mra=ls&z=9

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 7, 2011)

ml855 said:


> I was thinking about spending a couple of nights at each Lake McDonald, Many Glacier, and Glacier Park Lodges to gain the experience of the different locations around the park.  Thinking if we visit the Waterton section of Canada then we will do it as a day trip.  I am really getting excited about this trip, I enjoy planning a trip as much as I enjoy doing the trip.  Then after this trip I'll start planning a trip to Alaska, another one of our must see areas that we haven't visited yet.



I think that's a great idea....we drove around and looked at all the lodges and wished we had done that too.   Another place to check out is Belton Chalet (I think it was right outside the park entrance). We spent our last night there before flying home and LOVED it.
Have a great time. We loved Yosemite as well, but Glacier is still our favorite


----------



## Steve (Jul 7, 2011)

I love Montana, and I am headed up to Glacier again next month.  We'll be staying at Meadow Lake.  Since you are looking to stay at the lodges, I thought I would mention that there is one new lodge on the east side of the park.  It is located at St. Mary, and it is called the Great Bear Lodge.  I have stayed there, and the rooms are very nice.  

Here is the website:  

http://www.stmarylodgeandresort.com/great-bear-lodge-rooms.php

In contrast, the old lodges in Glacier are quite rustic.  They are not up to the standards of the better hotels in Yellowstone (The Lake Hotel and the Old Faithful Inn) and certainly nothing like the Ahwahnee in Yosemite.  Many Glacier Lodge in particular is not very nice, in my opinion.  Although, I should note that the Many Glacier area is my favorite part of Glacier National Park.  It's spectacular!

Outside of the park, there are some very pretty areas such as Flathead Lake and Whitefish Lake.  The town of Whitefish is great with some good restaurants, shops, and resort amenities.

Wherever you stay, have fun.  I think a week is just about right for Glacier.  

Steve


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 8, 2011)

Steve's point about the lodges is a good one..they are not fancy!  As I recall, our room at Lake McDonald Lodge just had a double bed and was pretty small -not a Marriott timeshare by any means!  But I loved the location and the atmosphere.  As long as you know what you are getting into and have a sense of adventure, you can have a wonderful time there
Having said that, I wouldn't mind trying Meadow Lake or Glacier Wildnerness Resort sometime, either


----------



## ml855 (Jul 8, 2011)

With all the talk about Meadow Lake Resort, maybe I should consider it as well.  We don't exchange through RCI, so I guess I would have to rent if we decide on Meadow Lake.  I'll have to do some more research before making my final decision.  We are use to staying in Marriotts, so the lodges will be different then what we are use to, I was thinking lodges in order to really see the park and to get the feel of staying in the park.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2011)

ml855 said:


> With all the talk about Meadow Lake Resort, maybe I should consider it as well.  We don't exchange through RCI, so I guess I would have to rent if we decide on Meadow Lake.  I'll have to do some more research before making my final decision.  We are use to staying in Marriotts, so the lodges will be different then what we are use to, I was thinking lodges in order to really see the park and to get the feel of staying in the park.




If you'll be in the area several days, staying outside the park isn't a bad idea. Distances aren't all that far, and roads are good. We were at Glacier Wilderness Resort, but drove by Meadow Lake several times as we were running around the area.  We stopped at Lake McDonald Lodge several times for meals or gift shop browsing, and we ate dinner once at Glacier Park Lodge in East Glacier.  Both were great to see, but I didn't need to sleep there to enjoy the experience.

As was mentioned, the Belton Chalet (www.beltonchalet.com) is a beautiful, rustic place right outside the West Glacier entrance.  It's not a Marriott, but it's not like you'd be sleeping in a tent.   

You should also consider the Izaak Walton Inn (www.izaakwaltoninn.com) at Essex, Montana, on Highway 2 between West Glacier and East Glacier.  Really nice place if you have a train enthusiast in the family.

Dave


----------



## ml855 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm so excited, we're a year overdue but I just booked our trip to Glacier National Park for September, 2013.  When I first started talking about this trip is was for summer of 2012, we had to push it back by a year.  Now I have something to really look forward to.  Can't wait.

Here's our plans so far:

Glacier Park Lodge -- 2 nights in a 2 Double w/balcony room
Many Glacier Hotel -- 3 nights, 1 night in a refurb 1 Double/1 Twin lakeview room and 2 nights in a refurb 2 Double lakeview w/balcony room
Lake McDonald Lodge -- 2 nights in a Large Cabin 2 Double room

I booked all rooms that will sleep 3 or more just in case one of our sons decide to join us.  I got all the rooms I asked for except for the Many Glacier Hotel, we'll have to move rooms in order to stay the 3 nights in a larger refurb lakeview room.

While at Many Glacier Hotel we plan on taking a day trip to the Lodge up in Canada, Prince of Wales Hotel.  I'm still wondering if we should stay the night up in Canada or just do the day trip.  Any suggestions, should we stay a night in Canada or just do the day trip?

My husband only wanted to do a week, 7 nights and wanted to stay inside the park.  I can't camp any longer than a couple of days unless we rented an RV.  I love camping but really wanted to experience the Lodges on this trip.

Thanks to everyone who gave me your suggestions and ideas.  Now I have lots of planning to do.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds great!  How late in September will you be there?  Keep in mind the weather can get poor pretty quickly.

Looking forward to reading about your experience.  

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2012)

ml855 said:


> With all the talk about Meadow Lake Resort, maybe I should consider it as well.  We don't exchange through RCI, so I guess I would have to rent if we decide on Meadow Lake.  I'll have to do some more research before making my final decision.  We are use to staying in Marriotts, so the lodges will be different then what we are use to, I was thinking lodges in order to really see the park and to get the feel of staying in the park.



What we have done, like in Yellowstone, was stay at a rented unit at a timeshare resort and visit the park every day. Then, we would make reservations for dinner at the park lodges and tour them, too,  etc. That way, we got the "feel" of the lodges, etc., but we also had the comforts and space of the condo. Kitchen came in handy for a quick breakfast so we could get on the road, and also to pack a few lunches/snacks for our adventures. Also, some nights, if you are a bit tired, it's nice to just have a quick, simple dinner in and spread out.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2012)

ml855 said:


> I'm so excited, we're a year overdue but I just booked our trip to Glacier National Park for September, 2013.  When I first started talking about this trip is was for summer of 2012, we had to push it back by a year.  Now I have something to really look forward to.  Can't wait.
> 
> Here's our plans so far:
> 
> ...



PS I thinik an RV can slow you down in the long run when traveling throughout the park.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 19, 2012)

ml855 said:


> While at Many Glacier Hotel we plan on taking a day trip to the Lodge up in Canada, Prince of Wales Hotel.  I'm still wondering if we should stay the night up in Canada or just do the day trip.  Any suggestions, should we stay a night in Canada or just do the day trip?


When we went to the Prince of Wales Hotel from Glacier Nat. Park we were in an RV and we did spend one night in Canada at an RV park in the town of Waterton Lakes.  We had a nice lunch at the Prince of Wales Hotel to enjoy the fantastic views from the dining room. The town was interesting and I think we went to some kind of little theater production that evening.

I don't recall how far it was to Waterton Lakes from GNP so that might be something to check on in planning whether or not to do it in a daytrip from Many Glacier hotel.  We also went on an interesting boat cruise on the lake.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 19, 2012)

A day trip from Many Glaciers to Prince of Wales is very doable as a day trip.  It's only about an hour's drive and the border crossing is very small so won't take any time at all.  The rooms at Waterton are old and very over priced for what you get; staying at Many Glaciers is a better deal all around.  Do the day trip up and plan on lunch at Prince of Wales along with a walk on the lake and other activities and then back to Many Glaciers.  
At Many Glaciers, take the boat ride in the morning with the ranger; I think it's the first one each morning.  There's a little bit of walking but not much.  I was there for the closing dates a few years ago and had some great critter views including grizzlies above and below hikers on the trail above the lake (both unaware of each other) and a male moose checking out a female at the boat dock.  He charged, the ranger yelled "run" and we all did.  

Sue


----------



## ml855 (Apr 19, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Sounds great!  How late in September will you be there?  Keep in mind the weather can get poor pretty quickly.
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your experience.
> 
> Dave



We will be flying out of Baltimore, Maryland into the Glacier airport on August 29th and staying over Labor Day weekend.  I made sure it was early September so we can still do the Going to the Sun road heading from Many Glacier Hotel to Lake McDonald Lodge.  I wanted to make sure the weather was still good.


----------



## ml855 (Apr 19, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> What we have done, like in Yellowstone, was stay at a rented unit at a timeshare resort and visit the park every day. Then, we would make reservations for dinner at the park lodges and tour them, too,  etc. That way, we got the "feel" of the lodges, etc., but we also had the comforts and space of the condo. Kitchen came in handy for a quick breakfast so we could get on the road, and also to pack a few lunches/snacks for our adventures. Also, some nights, if you are a bit tired, it's nice to just have a quick, simple dinner in and spread out.




We decided to go with the lodges since we don't own a ts that will trade through RCI.  I've even asked SFX if they ever place anyone in the Meadow Lake Resort, it doesn't seem like they do so we decided just to go with the lodges.  Plus we really wanted to stay within the park instead of driving in every day.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 19, 2012)

ml855 said:


> We will be flying out of Baltimore, Maryland into the Glacier airport on August 29th and staying over Labor Day weekend.  I made sure it was early September so we can still do the Going to the Sun road heading from Many Glacier Hotel to Lake McDonald Lodge.  I wanted to make sure the weather was still good.




That should be fine.  Late September would probably be a lot worse weather-wise.  Should be a great time to visit the park!

Dave


----------



## ml855 (Apr 19, 2012)

sue1947 said:


> A day trip from Many Glaciers to Prince of Wales is very doable as a day trip.  It's only about an hour's drive and the border crossing is very small so won't take any time at all.  The rooms at Waterton are old and very over priced for what you get; staying at Many Glaciers is a better deal all around.  Do the day trip up and plan on lunch at Prince of Wales along with a walk on the lake and other activities and then back to Many Glaciers.
> At Many Glaciers, take the boat ride in the morning with the ranger; I think it's the first one each morning.  There's a little bit of walking but not much.  I was there for the closing dates a few years ago and had some great critter views including grizzlies above and below hikers on the trail above the lake (both unaware of each other) and a male moose checking out a female at the boat dock.  He charged, the ranger yelled "run" and we all did.
> 
> Sue




Thanks for the suggestions, I think we'll just do Canada as a day trip and come back to Many Glacier Hotel inorder to stay the night.  Looking forward to our whole trip.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2012)

ml855 said:


> We decided to go with the lodges since we don't own a ts that will trade through RCI.  I've even asked SFX if they ever place anyone in the Meadow Lake Resort, it doesn't seem like they do so we decided just to go with the lodges.  Plus we really wanted to stay within the park instead of driving in every day.




Have a great time! It will be wonderful, I'm sure!


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 19, 2012)

We'll be there this summer.  I actually rented a house through VRBO in Whitefish for a week because my son lives there and we will be spending time with him.  Then we have a big house at Lake MacDonald for the long weekend.  I'm excited about the trip and learning more about the area.

Deb


----------



## ml855 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,  After all the planning and suggestions from my TUG friends our trip to Glacier National Park is complete and we had a great time.  We just returned from a week experiencing the park, hiking and staying in the Lodges.  

Our trip started on August 29th flying out of Baltimore into Kelispell on Delta, it worked out great flying on Delta since we also had Delta FF points so the flights were free.

We started our stay at the Lake McDonald Lodge in one of the large cabins with 2 double beds for 2 nights.  Did the Avalanche Lake trail and rented a small motor boat while staying in the Lake McDonald area.  Attended the ranger talks in the evenings to learn more about the area and how everything was formed.

From here we headed to Many Glacier Hotel for 3 nights.  Traveled across the Going to the Sun Road to Many Glacier, what a beautiful area.  Stopped at Logan's Pass Visitor Center and took the Hidden Lake trail, saw some Big Horn Sheep from a distance.  We also did the St. Mary's Falls trail before heading to the Many Glacier Hotel.  We reserved a refur, 2 double bed, lakeview, with a balcony room and wow what a view it had.  I could of stayed there an extra day and just sat on the balcony, the view was amazing.  While staying here we did the boat trip across 2 lakes with the hike to Grinnell Lake, saw a moose in the lake on the way back to the hotel.  We also did the Apikuni Falls trail.  We saw a black bear along the road and Mountain goat from a distance.  From Many Glacier we took a day trip to Waterton, Canada and saw the Prince of Wales Lodge and walked around the town.  It was only about an hour drive from Many Glacier.  

Our last stop was the East side of the park staying 2 nights at the Glacier Park Lodge, we rented a 2 double bed with balcony in the main lodge.  This was the worst room out of all the lodges, our room was right above the check-in desk and was it noisey, didn't get any sleep that night.  We asked to be moved into the north wing of the lodge for our last night which was very nice, glad we asked to be moved.  From here we did the Two Medicine area of the park and hiked to the Aster Park lookout and Rockwell falls.  We also did the Twin Falls trail and the Upper Two Medicine Lake Trail.  Couldn't do the whole Lake trail since the rangers had closed some of the trail down due to bear activity at the campground near the lake.  

Our last night was at the Hampton Inn in Kelispell in order to catch our flight out the next day.

This was the best trip, nothing but great weather and lots of beautiful views.  Glacier National park is the most amazing area.  If you ever get a chance to visit do so it's well worth it.


----------

